# Paul33 DIY Juice Reviews



## Hooked (4/2/19)

*CHOFFEE*

Definitely local! It’s a DIY from our very own @Paul33 

Price: No charge – because he knows that I love coffee and chocolate and, well … because he’s such a nice guy! Thank you so much, Paul!!

And now ...

Flavour Description: The clever name says it all - chocolate and coffee

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg at my request
Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

My comments: 

Utterly heavenly! I’ve been vaping this juice for a few days now, having let it steep for a month. Every time I start vaping it, I get a fairly strong coffee flavour, which mellows as the vape proceeds. The chocolate then starts coming through, but the dominant flavour is still coffee, but not as strong as it on the first inhale. 

It’s a very good combination of coffee and chocolate, although sometimes I’ve wished for just a little more chocolate. But then, it might detract from the coffee, which I wouldn’t like. So Paul, keep it just the way that it is. It's a winning combination!

I've vaped it with my real morning coffee and in the evening with a real cup of Dolce Gusto Hot Chocolate and Choffee is the perfect accompaniment to both!

I love it and this juice could easily be a commercial juice.

Would I buy it if it were commercial? You bet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/19)

Hooked said:


> *CHOFFEE*
> 
> Definitely local! It’s a DIY from our very own @Paul33
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words. 

I’m so glad you’re enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

